# Izdırabın Sevgiden Geldiğini Unutmuşum



## PrettywomanJR

Kindly translate it into english
"Izdırabın Sevgiden Geldiğini Unutmuşum"

thank you 
from prettywomanjr


----------



## miraculeuse

Hi!  this sentence has a deep meaning  I


----------



## Volcano

PrettywomanJR said:


> Kindly translate it into english
> "Izdırabın Sevgiden Geldiğini Unutmuşum"
> 
> thank you
> from prettywomanjr



*I have forgotten that suffering comes from love*


----------



## miraculeuse

*Hi!

I can translate it like :

I forgot that pain/suffering grow out of love or

I forgot that pain/suffering comes from love*


----------



## PrettywomanJR

thank you very much


----------



## hasansabri

I forgor that  agony/pain/ grief stem come out of love.

regards...


----------



## hasansabri

I forgot that  agony/pain/ grief  come out of love.


----------



## Volcano

PrettywomanJR said:


> thank you very much



*You are welcome : )*


----------

